# Halloween Witch Stick



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Got an idea with Halloween coming up to carve a witch topper and attach it to a corn style broom. We can leave it leaning by the door on the porch. Stay tuned ...............


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Sounds like a fun project! Look forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

interesting to see how you approach it.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Geez 3 stores and corn brooms they got, wood handles no. All have steel handles. Witches brooms handles are wood and rough? Yes? I bought a steel handled broom and promptly cut the handle off. I am trying to figure the best way to attach a stick and have it transition cleanly into the broom. I've got some cottonwood saplings I cut about a year ago a piece of that should work for the broom handle and a 2" square block of basswood should do for the witches head.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The witch head roughed out.


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

You are prolific!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Rodnogdog, I am prolific because I'm retired. Woodcarving and stick making is what keeps me busy. (sane?) When the weather gets colder and I have to heat the garage/shop I will slow down, till then its whittle away!!


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I've got about two years to go and an looking forward to "retirement " - camping, carving, sticking, cooking...

Regards,
Gordon


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Pics of witch attached to the broom stick. A little more sanding and then paint. As the original broom stick I cut off was metal I'm still trying to figure the best way to attach broom to broomstick. As this broom won't be used for anything more than decoration I figure to epoxy a piece of wood dowel inside the hollow steel core of the broom handle I cut off. Then I can use the standard ready rod drilled and epoxied attachment from boom to broom stick. To hide the seem I'm thinking I might wrap it with jute twine.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The witch's broom stick is done. There was a comic strip a few years back called "Broom Hilda" So That's what we'll call her.

The witch head is made from a piece of 2x2x6 basswood. The broom's handle is cotton wood. After I attached the straw broom with a rod and epoxy it didn't look quite right so I wrapped the joint with brown paracord to make it look like an old style broom. The new corn broom didn't fit either so that got dirtied up with black acrylic paint. Any witch riding a broom needs a hand hold. So she got a purple and black braided paracord lanyard with purple and black painted craft beads. Was a fun project and I think the kids will get a kick out of her on the porch at Halloween.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

that's the type of broom I would like to see. maybe a witch riding on it rather than a topper. think it would be more fun for the granddaughter . but it would have to be made for her size so a small broom .Tis is turning into a major project as I would have to make the broom as well .time is against me .


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

Very creative - it looks like you really got into the spirit of it!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Now that's a Halloween broom! I am sure the kids wifi like it . Good job Mark.


----------

